# poulan chain saw model 2775 wont start/run



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know how to move this from 4-cycle to 2-cycle so I tried to copy it

HI
I am new to this forum and actually new to this type of computer assistance but you were recommended by a friend.

To wit. I have a Poulan chain saw, model 2775 which will not start and of course will no longer run. I was using the tool last weekend to remove some rather unsightly overgrown evergreen bushes - stems were about 2 inches in diameter. I managed to get rid of 1 and 1/3 of these. I first removed bush number 1, turned the saw off with the switch and let it rest. About half an hour later I started on bush 2, the saw started and ran fine. Nearly 1/3rd thru I had to move around behind so I turned the saw off, cleared out the newly cut branches and put them in the pile. I picked up the saw, turned the switch on, and choked it half way as I had done about 20 times before.
WOE! This time the bloody toy (technical operating yunit - the 'Y' is silent) would not start. 

I checked the gas - 1/2 tank
I removed the plug, it was a little wet so I cleaned it off, pulled the rope a few times hoping to clear anything in the chamber and put the plug back in.
NO LUCK. 
I checked the air filter and it was clean.
Still no luck, it still wouldn't start.

The next day, I poured out the old gas and filled the tank 3/4 with new fuel mixed with appropriate ratio of oil, changed the spark plug (and checked the gap). I also made sure to top off the chain lube chamber.

I pulled the cord over and over and tried and tried but to no avail.

I did check that the switch was in the on position.

Thanks in advance for assisting an elder one!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may want to take the spark plug back out and then plug it into the spark plug wire. Then ground the side of the plug against the metal portion of the cylinder, make sure the no/off switch is in the on position and pull the starter rope quickly and check to see if there is spark at the spark plug.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*poulan chain saw (2-cycle)*

30yeartech
Thanks for the response. I will give your suggestion a whirl as soon as the rain lets up a little. The saw is on a bench, in the shed about 100 feet away right now.

I have also read thru many of the other problems that folks seem to have encountered with these small 2-cycle engines and will report back on any and all symptoms and findings.

Again thank you for the reply and the hope for help.
_ed_


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*Poulan chain saw model 2775 wont start/run*

Hi again

Finally got a chance to check out the advice given by a couple of respondants and here is what I found.

1. Have a nice spark
2. Compression is about 60 pounds (10 pulls) - I don't know what it is supposed to be though.
3. Air Filter is clean - not transparent but translucent. I poured a little gas on it and it flowed right through. I used that small amount of gas to clean some of the dirt away.
4. on/off switch works just fine - no spark when off and spart when on. Ohm meter also checks out switch just to make sure is wasn't something intermittant.

The only strange thing is that when I tip the unit saw down and then bring the say up there is a slight metallic clunk. Possibly something loose but I couldn't see anything.

The unit still will not start.... HELP PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!!! Any and all ideas welcome ... I have some small volunteer trees that I would like to get down soonest.


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*Poulan chain saw model 2775 wont start/run*

deleted this text -- put in twice by mistake -- sorry
prior post is good


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Compression is weak, I usually look for 90lbs minimum for the engine to start and run with any power at all. I don't think you will be able to get the engine started with compression this low. A little trick I use to verify this is to put about 1/2 ounce of 2 cycle mix oil directly into the cylinder through the spark plug hole, this will help seal off the piston in the cylinder and increase the compression. Then slowly pull the starter rope to distribute the oil around the cylinder. Reinstall the spark plug and try starting the engine, if it pops off and runs until the oil is burned off, then the problem is the compression


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

the "slight metallic clunk" worries me alittle. 
when you take the spark plug out look into the cylinder and see if the piston moves. 
i agree that compression is weak. 
what kinda oil mix are you using? type of oil and mix ratio please.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

drdef said:


> I don't know how to move this from 4-cycle to 2-cycle so I tried to copy it
> 
> HI
> I am new to this forum and actually new to this type of computer assistance but you were recommended by a friend.
> ...


make sure the carb housing is tight against the cylinder this model series sometimes the bolts come loose from the cylinder which in turn creates a air gap which will cause it not to start


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*Poulan Model 2775 chainsaw won't start*

Hi

Thanks to all who replied

30yeartech - at almost 70 it is difficult to hold the saw still while inserting a 40 year old rubber tipped guage and then pulling the rope 10 times. The 60 pounds was what I got. Later I got 70+ a little. I will try your TIP with the oil and post results at next posting.

Deathrite - Please don't be overly concerned about the "CLUNK". I found it to be the fuel filter bouncing about in the empty tank (LOL).

Lawnmowertech - I will see if I can find and get to the screws you mention and make sure they are tight.

FYI - I checked the spark again and still have it but I'm not sure how bright it should be. What I propose so that I know is to do the same type of test using my lawn-mower; 1st with its own plug and then with the chainsaw plug. I believe this will tell me how big of a spark I should expect (using the lawnmower plug) as well as the condition of the chainsaw plug.

One other thing that I didn't notice but my wife mentioned was that when we shut it off after cutting the middle bush she said it seemed like it was smoking a little. I guess I figured that to be normal as the little fella did do some heavy work. Much better and faster than a handsaw.

FYI - I am using regular gas and 2-stroke oil. It comes prepackaged as 3.2 ounces which I put in one gallon of regular, unleaded gas and stir well. I believe that is the 40:1 mixture called for.

Thanks to all of you who have been assisting me in this endeavor. I checked at the local poulan repair place and they want fifty yup $50 greenbacks just to look at it. When I asked if this would include notes on what they found wrong, I just got laughter ... for that behavior I would drive to another town just to buy an air cleaner or spark plug. If the only response a customer gets is "yes, it's broke!" --- well I knew that before I brought it in. Tell me what's wrong and give me an estimate and let me decide. I guess that's why I am more convinced I can fix it with this forum's assistance.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

glad the clunk was that. normally those sound more plastic to me.. but yeah that clunking can worry some people 
too bad ya dont live down here. we will look at it free and tell ya what is either wrong with it or the best guess we can give without tearing the unit completely down. when we do fix it we try to explain just what happened so the owner can prevent the same thing in the future. might not be the best business sense... but has other perks


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

*Poulan chain saw 2775 - nostart*

Thanks Deathrite for the quickie reply. Where is "down here"? I wish repair shops here were like that ... maybe some are I just haven't found any *YET*.

Have new plug, new air filter, and new gasmix.

Checked the compression with assistance this time -- got just over 90 lbs.

Spark is good

Still have no-start condition. Swith is good.

Exhaust bolts are tight.

FYI: I remember 'in the day' (raced motorcycles Norton) that we made a checker for spark by breaking off the wire on the top of the spark plug. Then when the plug is grounded if you get a good spark you know you're 'good to go'. Try it if you didn't know about it ... just a tip I thought I'd pass along.

I still think I can get this thing running but don't know what exactly what to do next. Hhhhh Eeeee Lllll Ppppp - puleaze!!!! It's gotta be something simple that I'm overlooking.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

sound like fuel not getting in there. have you sprayed starter fluid in the carb and see if it will run for a few seconds? or put about a spoonful or fuel in the sparkplug hole and see if it will run a few seconds. 

down here is in central TX.


----------



## drdef (Jun 18, 2009)

Deathrite:
Thanks for the tips. I will give them a try one at a time starter fluid first. I almost guessed west Texas. I have a friend of over 40 years living in San Angelo. If you can please send him some badly needed rain.


----------

